# Spikey's Mii, Transformed!



## [M]artin (Aug 14, 2007)

So I just got CS3 and I've never done digital coloring before. I wanted to try my hand at it and see if I was any good. I started out with some line art on paper, scanned it in, and traced over it in *CS3 WITH A FREAKING MOUSE.*






 (I found out later that people use 'spensive ass Tablets and _that's_ how it comes out so amazing. D'oh!) Anyway, here's how it came out, I personally think it looked better before being scanned in and colored...




*= 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




AND...






So yeah...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Spikey (Aug 14, 2007)




----------



## [M]artin (Aug 14, 2007)




----------



## lagman (Aug 14, 2007)

I'll say it one more time: I like it.


----------



## superrob (Aug 19, 2007)

Haha SpikeyNDS gone even more crazy xD


----------



## JPH (Aug 19, 2007)

I got CS3 and suck at it too.

Some people scan there pictures and somehow get them to look really good.


----------

